# Spy Kids 3-d



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

The other day I seen spy kids 3-d with my little cousin. Now the 
3-d seens where pretty good the movie is about hr and half and the 3-d seens are about half of the movie. The plot has holes in it and they have stalon as the bad guy COME ON WHAT HAPPENED TO RAMBO ROCKY WHAT NOW IN CRAPPY KIDS MOVIE :soapbox: 

1-10 
5 just for 3-D
with out 3-D 2


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

My kids liked it well enough.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

did u see it ?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

No, I found an excuse!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 17, 2003)

did not miss much


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 19, 2003)

i liked the first two.  actually the first one was real good and the concept was excellent. 

 i thought the 3-D stunk.

the glasses hurt my eyes and the the plot ... well....ZZZZzzzzz

my son liked it so it made it worth while for me, but other than that i am not a fan.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

Y would you see the first 2 any way?
Y 
I only went cause it was 3-D but most of the 3-D seens sucked only a few good ones where I thought the object was infront of me


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 23, 2003)

when ya have kids you will do what it takes to make them smile.  even if it is seeing movies you dont want to.


----------

